# Store bought sauce



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

:question: 1st -3rd places....ur $.02 only, whats best? I will add up the results:help:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stubbs original , but i chop up some onion and saute w butter and add the sauce to it


----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

Jack Daniels Original - Ribs
Kraft - Chicken
Stubbs - Beef


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

bullseye and sweet baby rays...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

1 Blues Hog Red or Blue label
1A Cattlemans
3 Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

1. Meyer's 
2. Stubb's
3. Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

*BBQ Sauce*

Pig Stand


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

sweet baby rays honey chipotle


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

sadlers


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Texas ******* (made in san antonio)
Sweet Baby Rays
Stubbs


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Austin's*

My favorite is Austin's Own....HEB has it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Head Country hands down.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Blues Hog original for glazing ribs.
Blues Hog Red for everything else.

Sweet Baby Rays or Cattleman's if I am desperate. 

My homeade sauce is my favorite either way.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Stubbs spicy for pork.

Stubbs reg, for beef

Beer for me!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

1. Stubbs original for beef.....after it is smoked...not during or before. 

2. Sweet Baby Rays' for glazing ribs or chicken.

3. Jack Daniels for pulled pork.

PS....My sweetie served my Stubbs HOT wing sauce one day instead of the BBQ sauce. Set some folks on fire!! LOL It IS pretty hot!!! Bottles look just about alike.

Later
R3F


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

Head Country X2


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sweet Baby Rayes!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

COWBOYS bold and spicy, I dont like gimmick sauce or the cowboys, BUT THIS SAUCE IS FRICKIN GREAT, and spicy,,,,,,,,,,,,GO TEXANS...(cant believe i plugged the cowgirls)


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Head country for brisket or nothing if I did a good job cooking it. Baby Rays original for ribs if anything, Franks Red Hot thinned with white vinegar and water for pulled pork.

Most times my stuff is too good for sauce.
jdot


----------



## tarheel (Jul 14, 2004)

Carolina Treet


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Where are yall finding this Blues Hog?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Where are yall finding this Blues Hog?


HEB Wes.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

sweet baby rays honey chipotle


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Russell's. But ya gotta go to Chicago to buy it. Sigh.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx all....Stubbs, Rays,& Hogs.....Austins own...hummmmmmm


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Cartman said:


> Where are yall finding this Blues Hog?


HEB in Pearland has it. It is on a low shelf and can be hard to find because it is usually at least half sold out. Get a bottle of red and regular and mix them together half and half for a perfect mix so sweet, vinegar and spicy. Excellent with pork.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Rudy's Original Sause...you just have to get it from one of their stores.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Dorothy Lynch!!!

But ya'll wouldn't know nothin bout that down here.


----------



## ADub in T.C. (Nov 17, 2009)

Head Country x3


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*sauce*

http://www.dreamlandbbq.com/Catalog/CategoryInfo.aspx?CID=7

my new favorite my buddy turned me onto. have to order it from alabama...the best for pulled pork.

I know the thread is store bought but this stuff is too good not to try.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Cartman hit the nail on the head....Sweet Baby Rays Chipotle


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

1 - rudy's original sause
2 - sweet baby rays chipotle
3 - meyer's gourmet spicy


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

1. Texas Smoke Sauce- Website Only-backyard or comp.
2. Head Country- (I usually doctor it up)-comp.
3. Sweet baby Rays ( Can't beat it for the price)-backyard


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Sweet Baby Rays 
kraft mesquiite add butter sauted onion and a little miller lite 
Stubbs


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

1. Rudy's original
2. Stubb's


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you are ever in West Texas "RED MUD" is da sshhhtuff


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

1. Salt Lick Spicy Recipe
2. Salt Lick Original
3. Sweet Baby Ray's


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BBQ*

STUBBS.........CVA34


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Dorothy Lynch!!!
> 
> But ya'll wouldn't know nothin bout that down here.


mother's side of the family grew up in Grand Island

all the dorothy lynch i ever had was *orange salad dressing ???????*


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

fishtale said:


> Rudy's Original Sause...you just have to get it from one of their stores.


x1000

Most store bought sauces are way too sweet for my taste (unless they are going on ribs).


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

sweet baby ray's and rudy's mixed together


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Head Country as well


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Rudy's
Stubbs


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

rudy's 
stubbs
stubbs spicy


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweet Baby Ray's
Cattlemen's
Stubb's


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I think HEB is discontinuing head Country. The bottles are like 1.99 now and dropping.


----------



## mkirkland (Dec 15, 2010)

Texas Smokehouse Sauce - Local Houston Area BBQ Sauce


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I rub sweet baby rays on ribs for the women and children. I prefer am dry and spicy myself, so I generally leave sauce off mine!


----------



## Trapp (Apr 6, 2011)

Jack Daniels Honey Smokehouse can find it at Wal-Mart


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Cartman said:


> sweet baby rays honey chipotle


When I don't make my own, this is what I reach for. Kroger had it for $1 a bottle a while back. I bought tons.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweet baby rays
mildly wild
stubbs


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

i like cattlemans


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

frankt667 said:


> http://www.dreamlandbbq.com/Catalog/CategoryInfo.aspx?CID=7
> 
> my new favorite my buddy turned me onto. have to order it from alabama...the best for pulled pork.
> 
> I know the thread is store bought but this stuff is too good not to try.


Good sauce, but it's better when eaten in person in Tuscaloosa! Roll Tide!


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sauce BBQ*

Stubbs Original been our fav...Just noticed CR rated it #1 too ....CVA34


----------



## jct1 (Jan 26, 2010)

JT's special recipe


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I like Stubbs when i dont make my own


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Texan said:


> Head Country as well


^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

:texasflagTexas Smokehouse Sauce:texasflag


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

TEXASSMOKE said:


> :texasflagTexas Smokehouse Sauce:texasflag


X2!!!!!!!!!!! Especially the apple flavor on pork ribs. Cant be beat!!


----------

